# Heading to Glasgow, need supplies



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Looking for somewhere to buy a decent coffee and stock up on some beans to continue my travels around the West of Scotland. @jeebsy has a place but not sure what will be open since it's a bank holiday, even though it's supposed to be regional there has been lots of shops showing their opening hours.

Suggestions welcome


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Not a BH in Scotland today


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The shop is shut today but I'm going over to do some baking - what time will you be passing by? I'll be there about 11-3 or 4


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

and the coffee machine will be on....

Otherwise Kaf or Space in the west end, Sort Long Black in the south side, or Good Coffee Cartel sort of in the middle.


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Doh, if I'd only read this before we set off. Sitting in St Mocha, Balhama "she" couldn't wait







, thanks for the offer, I'll make a trip to sample the wares in the future.


----------

